# R33 GTR Standard Spoiler Downforce?



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure this has been asked before but I did a search and got no answer so my question is this...

...Does the GTR Spoiler on the 33's give any real benifit to handling in any of it's four positions or is it gimmicky?

J.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Having driven R32s with a standard spoiler; nismo lip; despoilered; and Giant GT- Slab. I know the car was easier to drive daily on the Standard. Saves some gas to remove it so if you're just dailying the car and don't hit the track... yeah. Doesn't matter much spoiler or not. But if you intend on exceeding 120kmph I would not recommend a car without rear downforce. It's not much, but if weight reduction means that much to you, find a lip spoiler that doesn't produce too much drag for downforce.

The 33's drag coefficient is better than the 32. The rear spoiler should also be better. I've only ever driven one 33 but I can say at speed the rear downforce is more noticeable on the 33 (at least on the standard GT-R wings).

-Another J >_<


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

No gimmicks they a large part of keeping the GTR in trim at higher MPH levels..


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting. I am not considering removing it, I am just curious. I would think it really provides greater stability at speed on the straights.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

last year at the Ring i put my spoiler into full downforce mode, just in case.

car felt great

until i drove back to england and had to stop the car becasue it felt like i had a parachute behind me!!!

mook


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Mines been on the second hole from the flattest position since I bought it. I might have a play


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

They do work an very well. Definately do not remove it if you ever plan on going to the track.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

hodgie said:


> They do work an very well. Definately do not remove it if you ever plan on going to the track.


Nope, I have no intentions of removing it. If I make it to Brands this weekend i'll have a fiddle


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

So where is everyone leaving theres set at for road use?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Personally, 

i'd say set it on the minimum setting to minimize drag and fuel consumption, as you never go over 70mph :nervous: and your conering speeds on the road will rarely carry enough speed for the aerodynamic force to be in effect.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Totally flat for road use, considering the fact that there are speed limits.
For Brands Indy circuit i moved mine to the lowest setting.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Totally flat for road use, considering the fact that there are speed limits.
> For Brands Indy circuit i moved mine to the lowest setting.


I quite fancy making up an extension lip for the blade. You could get some awesome downforce.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

TheD said:


> I quite fancy making up an extension lip for the blade. You could get some awesome downforce.


If the car needed more Nissan would have probably already have included it.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

hodgie said:


> If the car needed more Nissan would have probably already have included it.


Fair point, although a lot of people are running far in excess of stock power etc. So one would assume that Nissan must have factored this in some how. I love the look of the stock spoiler. I think it would look great with an additional lip on the back edge also.

I'm still in that dark place between pulling the car from the road and turning it into a long term project, only for track use and soldiering on with fast road mods etc. I was looking at Formula Renault track cars today on the interweb :nervous:


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

the ep racing carbon spoiler is slightly extended compared to the standrd part or even other branded carbon blades. 

I personally prefer the look of the standard size i am however going to fit the carbon version from knight racer which retains standard size.

I am thinking of moving my spoiler position slightly from totally flat to 1 hole down. not sure what it will be like


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Figures from the new GT-R book below. Cd is coefficient of drag and Cl is coefficient of lift. If you're unsure of what the figures mean then basically the lower the CD is the more aerodynamic the car is and positive Cl is lift (bad) and negative Cl is downforce (good) 

R32 GT-R

Angle of rear wing Total Cd of car Cl front Cl rear
n/a wing fixed 0.40 0.20 -0.15


R33 GT-R

Angle of rear wing Total Cd of car Cl front Cl rear
0 degrees 0.35 0.09 -0.03
6 degrees 0.36 0.10 -0.07
12 degrees 0.37 0.10 -0.10
18 degrees 0.39 0.10 -0.14


R34 GT-R V-spec

Angle of rear wing Total Cd of car Cl front Cl rear
0 degrees 0.36 0.01 -0.06
10 degrees 0.37 0.02 -0.11
20 degrees 0.38 0.04 -0.17
30 degrees 0.40 0.05 -0.20

Interesting figures.


----------



## GarethK (Aug 29, 2004)

Not entirely related to the original question, but does anyone have / has anyone ever calculated the frontal area of any of the GTRs?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

mambastu said:


> Figures from the new GT-R book below. Cd is coefficient of drag and Cl is coefficient of lift. If you're unsure of what the figures mean then basically the lower the CD is the more aerodynamic the car is and positive Cl is lift (bad) and negative Cl is downforce (good)
> 
> R32 GT-R
> 
> ...


Thats really interesting mate. Perhaps this could go into the FAQ thread?


----------

